# Solid amber light on my motherboard



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Hi. I know I shouldn't post threads that already exist but given the circumstances that I did not find my answer from the pre-existing threads concerning this issue, I felt it would be worthy of a new topic.

My PC specs are in my profile if you need them.

The problem, which has been present on and off for several months, is that my computer's motherboard light sometimes stays solid even when the computer is idle and no one in my household is using it (with both user accounts logged off), resting at the Window 7 main splash screen (to select which user to login to). 

I read up that this light is a reflection of my motherboard and the work it is doing. Having said that, how does this apply if my computer is idle and no one is using it? Why is the light solid and why does it sound like my computer is always working hard at something even when no one is using it? Background processes? Any ideas?

I can provide any other details should you require them.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Mobo LED is to show that the Mobo is receiving power.
Are you certain your Mobo is an Intel brand? 
Intel 945GCT-M 2.0 shows an ECS brand Mobo.
Are you experiencing any problems?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

How can I make sure what brand my Mobo is? 
And well no problems in particular, just that it doesn't seem normal that my PC is idle and I hear it working so hard.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the PC is prebuilt, post the Brand Name & Model Number.
If it's a custom build, use Speccy to ID the Mobo: Speccy - System Information - Free Download
Googling 945GCT-M 2.0 brings me to an ECS Mobo. 
What leads you to believe the PC is working hard at idle?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

So, I did some more research and appearantly the amber light is MEANT to be solid which ensures there is a steading power supply from the PSU to the Mobo. When it's blinking, it's not a good sign, according to this;



> The flashing amber light on a Dell PC means there is a power problem between your power supply and motherboard. Chances are its the power supply, but it could be the motherboard too. Typically this will happen when the PC is put under high-heat, bad ventilation, or dirty/dusty vents.


What is the yellow blinking light on the dell comp mean

Does that sound right? What should I do? Because my light is never solid. My amber light is blinking more often than it is solid.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Tyree said:


> If the PC is prebuilt, post the Brand Name & Model Number.
> If it's a custom build, use Speccy to ID the Mobo: Speccy - System Information - Free Download
> Googling 945GCT-M 2.0 brings me to an ECS Mobo.
> What leads you to believe the PC is working hard at idle?


The PC was pre-built. I bought it as is from an electronic shop a while ago. The only things I had changed inside were new internal HDDS and new optical drives. How do I find the brand and model number for my PC?
And like I mentioned earlier, what leads me to believe that it is working hard at idle is the fact that sometimes the amber light is solid when idle, and at other times, it is flickering, not to mention when it is idle, it is fairly loud.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Including the PC is a Dell and including the Model Number in your first post would have been a good thing.
Your PSU is very poor quality so if it would be a prime suspect.
Do you have or can you borrow a known good PSU to try.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

But the PC is not a Dell... I don't think I quite understand you on that.
How can you tell that my PSU is of very poor quality? And no, I don't have a means to borrow one.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

If you can please help me properly identify my computer components, I would gladly appreciate that since I do not think my TSF control Panel has the proper information. 
I don't know if this will help, but here is my BIOS.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Nevermind, I used the software you recommended me. 
http://speccy.piriform.com/results/3p1FgnCJszxQLmYAlrNqxBH


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Solidify said:


> But the PC is not a Dell... I don't think I quite understand you on that.
> How can you tell that my PSU is of very poor quality? And no, I don't have a means to borrow one.


Your reference to a Dell issue as quoted below.


Solidify said:


> What is the yellow blinking light on the dell comp mean


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Solidify said:


> How can you tell that my PSU is of very poor quality?.


Look at the label on the PSU for the Brand Name & Model Number.
The Mobo LED power light should stay on whenever the PSU is connected to the Mobo. If it's flashing, that would indicate a faulty PSU, a faulty connector or a faulty Mobo.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Your reference to a Dell issue as quoted below.


I was not saying that I have a Dell PC. That was a link I posted as a source for my information; I was implying that I did not find my answer on another thread here, justifying my reasoning to repost an existing topic.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Look at the label on the PSU for the Brand Name & Model Number.
> The Mobo LED power light should stay on whenever the PSU is connected to the Mobo. If it's flashing, that would indicate a faulty PSU, a faulty connector or a faulty Mobo.


My PSU is a Powerlink LPK2-30 500W. I checked.
And OK, I won't argue about you on that but how will I know which of the three is the issue (and therefore, which to replace). You stated that you thought it was my PSU; what led you to believe that over it being my connector or Mobo?

And one more thing: You say that the Mobo light on my PC case should be solid. OK. And sometimes it is flashing, which would mean it can be any of the three issues you stated above. But what explains why, now for instance, the light is solid amber and not flickering anymore? It does it randomly...


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I found this: would you recommend I try the steps?
Documentation


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That link is to Dell and only applies to Dell PC's.



Tyree said:


> What leads you to believe the PC is working hard at idle?





Tyree said:


> The Mobo LED power light should stay on whenever the PSU is connected to the Mobo. If it's flashing, that would indicate a faulty PSU, a faulty connector or a faulty Mobo.


Try disconnecting the 20+4 pin power connector to the Mobo, look it and the Mobo connection over for any signs of dirt/corrosion, and reconnect it.
Try "gently" wiggling the 20+4 pin connection and see if the Mobo LED flickers.


Solidify said:


> how will I know which of the three is the issue (and therefore, which to replace). You stated that you thought it was my PSU; what led you to believe that over it being my connector or Mobo?


The only way to determine if a component is bad is by substitution. Your PSU is very poor quality making it the primary suspect.
Do you have or can you borrow a known working PSU to try?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

When I try disconnecting the power connector from the Mobo to see if there are any signs of dirt or corrosion, this is done while the PC is turned off?

And when I try wiggling the connector to see if the Mobo LED flickers, this is done while the PC is still running, right?



> Your PSU is very poor quality making it the primary suspect.


That's what I don't understand. How do you figure the PSU is very poor quality without having done anything else?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I just tried the steps you suggested. 

When I was wiggling my 20+4 pin power connector, it did not seem to be affecting the Mobo's LED light activity. Also, when I unplugged the connector, I did not find any traces of dirt or corrosion. 














































What are my options if I cannot borrow another PSU for troubleshooting?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I tried manually testing my PSU by shorting out the proper pins but I was not able to get a reading when I tried connecting my voltage tester's pins to any of the PSU's ground wires or power lines. I made sure it was not my voltage tester that was faulty and indeed it was not since it gave me an appropriate reading from one of my wall electrical sockets. Either something is wrong with the PSU but most likely, I don't think I was using the voltage tester right.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Using a Volt or Multi Meter will only tell you if the PSU is capable of running. It will not tell you if it is capable of sustaining consistent Voltages.
Your testing of the plugins and connectors points more toward the PSU being at fault. 



Solidify said:


> How do you figure the PSU is very poor quality without having done anything else?


Powerlink PSU's are poor quality, the Mobo LED blinking indicates a inconsistent supply of power to the Mobo.

ECS Mobo's are also far from good quality so there is the possibility it is shorted or possibly the Mobo LED is just faulty.
Trying a known good PSU would be the simplest test to identifying problem.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I was just about sold and ready to buy a new PSU until you said "ECS Mobo's are also far from good quality so there is the possibility it is shorted or possibly the Mobo LED is just faulty."

With that being said, there is also a possibility that it is either my Mobo or LED light that is faulty. That makes me unsure about spending money on a new PSU now since the idea that the PSU I currently have is poor is inconclusive. I have no choice but to borrow a PSU to test it out with. If I can't get my hands on a tester PSU, instead of buying one, should I just get a new PC (and by a new PC I mean a new Mobo and possibly a new CPU)? Because my computer is quite old as you can see. I've been adding components to it bit by bit but I can't add anything else anymore without upgrading the entire thing. 

Here are my full PC specs:


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Oh and by the way, you say that my Mobo is ECS and I see the ECS logo on it, so no doubt that it is. But then why does Speccy see it as "Intel 945GCT-M (CPU 1)"? Shouldn't it be "ECS 945GCT-M (CPU 1)"?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Identifying my PSU model*

Why does my PSU say it's made by Powerlink but then when I carry out a Google search for the model, it says that it's made by Linkworld? I wanted to find out about some warranty information about my PSU. I looked it up on Newegg and even they say:



> Manufacturer Contact Info
> Manufacturer Product Page
> Website: Linkworld
> Support Phone: 1-714-990-2288
> View other products from Linkworld Electronics


Newegg.ca - Linkworld LPK2-30-P4 500W ATX12V Power Supply

I called the support number for Linkworld and they didn't seem to have the resources to help me. They spoke poor English and didn't understand my concern.

This is a photo of my PSU:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Identifying my PSU model*

They may have changed the brand name to avoid conflict with other brands named Powerlink. According to the Newegg page you linked the PSU has a one-year warranty, which is typical of lower-tier units (better supplies come with three-year warranties and the best five to seven years). Many people find it difficult, if not impossible, to obtain warranty service from Chinese OEMs that don't have a well-known service chain.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Identifying my PSU model*

OK but then how do I contact whoever is responsible for my PSU and why won't the number I called for Linkworld adhere to my concern if they essentially ARE Powerlink?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Identifying my PSU model*

Did you purchase the PSU separately or did it come in a purchased computer system, If it came in a pre-built computer then that computer company's warranty is the one to use. If your machine is out of warranty then the PSU is also out of warranty.

What is wrong with the PSU, how old is it and what application is it being used for?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Identifying my PSU model*

The PSU came with my system so you answered my questions. The system is several years old so surely the PSU is out of warranty as well. 

I was told that my amber Mobo LED light flickering rather than being solid signifies a poor quality PSU. That's why I'm looking into it now.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Identifying my PSU model*

Power supplies do degrade over time. If your system has had no upgrades then you can just replace the PSU with a new one of the same wattage. For a modern gaming build I'd recommend a high-quality supply but for a year's-old standard computer an adequate-quality one should suffice.

This Antec 550 W @ $50 US is about as cheap as you should go for a decent power supply. As far as I can determine it's probably made by Seasonic, which is a quality manufacturter.

"The Seasonic S12II Bronze model is the same design as the Antec Neo ECO" -- Hardware Secrets

Newegg.com - Antec NEO ECO 520C 520W Continuous Power ATX12V v2.3 / EPS12V 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply

One PSU brand to avoid at all costs: Diablotek


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Identifying my PSU model*

What do you mean when you say "If your system has no upgrades..."?
And how do I know how strong the PSU needs to be in order to be sustain my computer components' power needs?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Identifying my PSU model*



> I was told that my amber Mobo LED light flickering rather than being solid signifies a poor quality PSU.


Not true.

As stated in your other thread, the flickering amber LED simply indicates hard drive activity. Only the power LED should stay on steady.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Identifying my PSU model*



Solidify said:


> What do you mean when you say "If your system has no upgrades..."? And how do I know how strong the PSU needs to be in order to be sustain my computer components' power needs?


OEM systems usually only come with the exact power needed to run the system as shipped. Time and again I've seen people try to significantly upgrade their system, especially by adding a top-end graphics card, and by doing so overload the power supply. However, if your computer is as purchased or with factory-recommended upgrades and it came with a 500 W PSU then the PSU I linked will certainly run it.

You also can use one of the online power requirement calculators, especially if you are thinking about upgrading components.

The Newegg calculator is simple and straightforward:

Newegg.com - Recommended Power Supply Calculator.

Here is one that's a bit more complex but gives you more information too:

eXtreme Power Supply Calculator

Many standard systems have only a green power LED and an amber hard drive LED but this does vary, especially with some OEM systems, which have front-panel LED display codes that indicate the status of various components and/or problem areas. If yours does, this information will be in the manual.

What is the make and model number of your computer and what specific problems are you encountering?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Identifying my PSU model*

I don't think I have a problem after all. I think it was simply a misunderstanding between a member that was trying to help me on another thread. I told him that my amber Mobo LED flickers and he understand I was speaking of the actual light on the Mobo itself (when in reality, I was referring to the amber LED on my PC's case, which simply monitors my HD activity). therefore, he had told me that my PSU may be of poor quality if my Mobo light is flickering but in reality we were both talking about two different lights flickering. 

Having said that, I think the danger is avoided here. Nonetheless, I will still use those links you supplied me with considering I have changed several components from this system since it was bought pre-assembled, such as adding a new 1TB internal HDD, a new display monitor and adding 2 new optical drives (DVD-RWs), as opposed to the single CD-R optical drive this case came with.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Identifying my PSU model*

I used both links you supplied and I got roughly the same recommendation for both;



















Does this mean if I choose to continue upgrading my components, I still have a bit of leeway before I will need a new PSU?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your PSU is very poor quality. Replacing it with a good quality unit now would be a good option. Replacing it before adding any new hardware, especially a dedicated GPU, would be a requirement.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Thanks but unless I start having issues, I won't be replacing it. It's just not within my budget to buy a new PSU simply because it's poor quality. If it's a matter of it being poor quality and possibly damaging or worsening other components, then I will. But for any other reason, I will run it into the ground because this is just a home desktop computer.


----------

